# Conseil pour nettoyer l'intérieur du Mac Pro



## krill (15 Février 2010)

Salut,

Cela fait bientôt 2 ans que j'ai un Mac Pro et je ne l'ai jamais nettoyé du moins à l'intérieur.

Voici ce que ça donne.

Je compte donc procéder de la manière suivante et j'aimerai avoir VOS conseils en la matière :

1/ Laisser le Mac débrancher toute la nuit pour laisser refroidir les composants
2/ Bracelet antistatic
3/ Commencer le nettoyage de haut en bas : 

- Enlever la cage des lecteurs de DVD puis nettoyer l'intérieur à la soufflette puis nettoyer les pales du ventilateur de l'alimentation avec un coton tige. Faut il passer un coup de soufflette dan l'alimentation ?
Nettoyer les lecteurs de DVD à la soufflette et au chiffon microfibre celui livré avec l'ACD 23"

- Enlever les cages des 4 disques durs et les nettoyer à la soufflette et au chiffon microfibre (pas la partie électronique bien sur)

- Enlever la carte graphique puis la nettoyer à la soufflette sauf le ventilateur au coton tige et le dessus (partie noir bien sur) au chiffon microfibre
- Enlever les ventilateurs de la façade avant du boitier pour les nettoyer au coton tige
- Enlever les 2 cartes contenant la mémoire puis les passer à la soufflette.
- Passer le coton tige sur le ventilateurs arrière
- Passer la soufflette sur les radiateurs des processeurs.

Et ensuite tout remonter.

Quand pensez vous ?

D'autre part, mes 2 cartes qui contienne la RAM sont un peu encrassées et je me demande si la bombe suffira ? Peux ton utiliser un pinceau antistatique sans aucun risque ou alors laisser le peu de poussière après la soufflette ?

Merci pour vos conseils avant que je ne passe à l'action.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2010)

de manière générale, je préfère un aspirateur (qui retire la poussière) à une souflette (qui ne fait "que" la déplacer)


----------



## krill (15 Février 2010)

Oui mais l'aspirateur peut provoquer de l'électricité statique si je ne me trompe pas ?


----------



## apreslapluie (15 Février 2010)

krill a dit:


> Oui mais l'aspirateur peut provoquer de l'électricité statique si je ne me trompe pas ?



J'utilise un aspirateur en même temps que la soufflette. L'aspirateur permet d'aspirer ce que la souffllette dégage des différents endroits du Mac. Je le fais tous les 3 mois sans bracelet ni repos du mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h31 ----------




krill a dit:


> Oui mais l'aspirateur peut provoquer de l'électricité statique si je ne me trompe pas ?



J'utilise un aspirateur en même temps que la soufflette. L'aspirateur permet d'aspirer ce que la souffllette dégage des différents endroits du Mac. Je le fais tous les 3 mois sans bracelet ni repos du mac.


----------



## lat dior (15 Février 2010)

salut
tout d'abord, il faut nettoyer régulièrement, 2 ans c'est beaucoup trop long 
la structure du macpro (le "grillage" devant et derrière) attrape beaucoup plus la poussière que les coques des vénérables g3 et g4.
pour ma part, je fais ça une fois tous les 3 mois (mais tout dépend de l'environnement)
j'ai jamais utilisé d'aspirateur, mais les soufflettes (air comprimé) et c'est très efficace.
n'hésites pas, en effet, à démonter la carte vidéo car la poussière risque de rester dans les pales.
toujours pour ma part, je proscris tous contacts / coton tige ou autres
(c'est un coup à fausser les pales du ventilo, par exemple)
sauf s'il y a de la confiture ou autre substances de collées,
mais comme tu ne fais pas un élevage de hamsters à l'intérieur du macpro, ce ne devrait pas être nécessaire. 
c'est juste de la poussière comme sous le lit...
attention à l'électricité statique, comme pour toute intervention.
et tu n'es pas obligé d'attendre une nuit que ça refroidisse: 1/4 d'heure suffit.
attention aussi quand tu remet en place les éléments (ram, etc.), 
c'est à ce moment là que l'on encoche mal une barrette, par exemple, et que ça plante au rallumage
bonne chance


----------



## krill (16 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Au regard des photos qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? C'est vraiment très sale ou c'est plus au moins correcte, acceptable ?

J'ai entendu dire que pour nettoyer les palles des ventilos un pinceau était bien ainsi que pour les cartes comme les cartes graphiques par exemple.

Qu'en pensez vous ? Où acheter un pinceau anti électricité statique ?


----------



## lat dior (16 Février 2010)

j'ai déjà eu un encrassement similaire, en trois mois (!), suite à des travaux.
il n'y a pas péril en la demeure si tu nettoies maintenant.
ne te perds pas en conjonctures inutiles...
http://www.astroariana.com/Le-saturnien.html
ouvres ton mac, prend les précautions d'usage / électricité statique
et retires la poussière; même si n'as pas de pinceau machin-chose, 
de bracelet truc-muche, de chiffon microchibré 
ou d'aspirateur à molette rotative...;-)


----------



## cocosse (25 Février 2010)

Un MacPro au sol est plus assujetti à la poussière, et sous un bureau à la chaleur... Ce mix ne fait pas forcement bon ménage ! c'est le cas de le dire... 
Si vous avez des animaux à poils qui tournent parfois un peu tout autours aussi... (chat-chien-femme...!) 
Donc prévoir un petit dépoussiérage tous les 3 mois maxi est plus que conseillé surtout dans de tel configuration... 
Après si vous pouvez mettre votre usine à gaz en hauteur libre de respirer c'est mieux mais il prendra la poussière quand même !! 

Allez bon nettoyage à tous ! le printemps arrive


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2010)

Ouah ! Tu fais ca serieusement !  Sur le mien je me contente de debrancher et laisser refroidir (5 minutes suffisent). Le bracelet est une bonne idee, surtout si tu retires carte video et cartes riser pour la RAM. Et la, c'est aspiro. Me restent quelques poussieres visibles a travers le "grillage" de la face avant, pour cela j'aspire de l'exterieur, mais je n'ai pas envie de debrancher la carte mere : ca peut encore attendre


----------



## krill (26 Février 2010)

Mon Mac Pro a bientôt 2 ans. Les photos que vous voyez là, je veux dire le peu de poussière...pour 2 ans s'explique que le Mac Pro trône SUR le bureau et non pas par terre.


----------



## Anderssonpaul (27 Février 2010)

L'utilisation d'un aspirateur crée un courant de self induction, ou abimé les condensateurs ...
La meilleurs des choses est de utilisé la bombe a air comprimé sur le mac pro en enlevant les pièces mobiles (comme je fais).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------




Anderssonpaul a dit:


> L'utilisation d'un aspirateur crée un courant de self induction, ou abimé les condensateurs ...
> La meilleurs des choses est de utilisé la bombe a air comprimé sur le mac pro en enlevant les pièces mobiles (comme je fais).



Méthode vue dans un Apr .


----------



## krill (27 Février 2010)

Qu'entends tu par pièces mobiles... Développes STP.


----------



## krill (7 Avril 2010)

Ca y est j'ai démonté et tout nettoyé sans aucun problème :

1/ Démontage de la baie des Superdrive puis de l'alimentation afin de pouvoir nettoyer la nettoyer ainsi que le ventilateur qui l'a refroidi
2/ Démontage des disques durs
3/ Démontage du bloc ventilateurs avant
4/ Démontage de la CG
5/ Démontage des 2 cartes Riser qui comporte la Ram. A ce sujet, même en les tenant par les 2 trous prévus à cet effet, les cartes craquaient de temps à autres en les manipulant. Je pense que c'est du au fait que tous les slots mémoires étaient rempli donc ça pèse son poids. J'espère que ce n'est pas grave.
6/ Démontage de la cage mémoire afin de pouvoir nettoyer le ventilateur arrière
7 Remontage puis lancement de Apple Hardware Test en version longue Résultat : Aucun problème détecté.

PS : Utilisation de la soufflette et de la lingette microfibre d'Apple légèrement humide afin de nettoyer les pales des ventilos et le cache CPU, le cage mémoire et la CG.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mai 2010)

Je ne me suis jamais lancé dans le démontage complet comme toi, as-tu suivi un guide en ce qui concerne le démontage de l'alimentation et des blocs ventilos ?

'+


----------



## krill (1 Juin 2010)

Salut Le Gognol. Désolé pour le retard de ma réponse.

Oui tout à fait, j'ai suivi un guide. Il s'agit en fait de l'Apple Service Source Manual du Mac Pro (Early 2008).

Je t'envoi le lien en MP.

Si tu suis à la lettre ce guide tu n'aura aucun soucis.

Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Juin 2010)

'+


----------



## PO_ (2 Juin 2010)

krill a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai démonté et tout nettoyé sans aucun problème :
> 
> 1/ Démontage de la baie des Superdrive puis de l'alimentation afin de pouvoir nettoyer la nettoyer ainsi que le ventilateur qui l'a refroidi
> 2/ Démontage des disques durs
> ...



Ayant mes 2 graveurs DVD à changer, j'en ai profité pour nettoyer mon Mac Pro, et c'était pas du luxe après 2 ans d'utilisation. 

Je me suis abstenu de l'étape 6, le démontage de la cage mémoire, car vraiment pas facilement accessible). 

Avec un bon pinceau et un aspirateur puissant, on arrive à de bons résultats. Par contre, c'est vrai que l'Apple Service Souce Manual de mon Mac Pro (Early 2008 également) m'aurait aidé ... Mais je m'en suis passé, en téléphonant à un copain réparateur (situé à 10 000 bornes) pour savoir comment démonter le bloc de ventilos avant, la vis latérale est bien planquée !  Pourquoi avoir abandonné le système super pratique du G5 ? ? ?


----------



## Maximouse (8 Juin 2010)

krill a dit:


> Salut Le Gognol. Désolé pour le retard de ma réponse.
> 
> Oui tout à fait, j'ai suivi un guide. Il s'agit en fait de l'Apple Service Source Manual du Mac Pro (Early 2008).
> 
> ...



Pourrais tu m'en faire profiter aussi?


----------



## krill (8 Juin 2010)

Maximouse you've got a MP


----------



## Maximouse (9 Juin 2010)

krill a dit:


> Maximouse you've got a MP



Merci krill, sympa


----------



## titihima (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous et spécialement à Krill ...

As-tu la version française du manuel ? ...:sleep: just la flegme de lire en anglais... merci d'avance de me répondre et si elle est en anglais je ne veux pas prendre de ton temps vu qu'elle se trouve aisément par moteur de recherche.

merci pour tous vos conseils mais une question persiste par rapport au sav : vous dites nettoyer tous les 3 mois or il est évident qu'on ne va pas envoyer le mbp à la sav  aussi souvent pour cela donc cela insinue-t-il que lors d'un réél problème la sav ne doit pas être informée de nos interventions de nettoyage pour être pris en charge...,????


----------



## krill (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour titihima,

Non je suis désolé mais je n'ai que la version anglaise.
Je ne pense pas qu'une version française existe. mais heureusement les images parlent d'elles mêmes

Pour le nettoyage, je l'ai nettoyé au bout de 2 ans et la prochaine fois ce sera tous les ans.
Mon Mac Pro trône SUR mon bureau donc il avale moins de poussière que par terre.


----------

